# Spiel friert ein und man kann nichts machen.



## Britania (14. Februar 2018)

Hi ich denke das Problem hatte jeder schon mal du spielst ein spiel z.b. PUBG das gerne mal abstürzt/Einfriert. 

Was kann ich jetzt tun Alt+F4 geht nicht an den Task Manager komme ich nicht heran da ich nur den Lade Bildschirm von dem eingefrorenen Spiels sehe.  
Meine Frage gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Programm zu schließen oder hilft da nur der Neustart des Rechners den das ist die Einzige Methode die ich kenne und wenn nein wie schlecht ist der Neustart für den Rechner.


----------



## Daniel87 (14. Februar 2018)

Wenn sich die Hardware aufhängt, dann kann die Software(Alt+F4) nicht wirklich was machen. Der Neustart stellt technisch kein Problem da

Da die meisten wohl keine Glaskugel haben.... eine Liste der verbauten Hardware wäre nützlich, auch Netzteil.
Wie lange hast dein System?
Seit wann tritt das Problem auf? ( z. B. Neue Treiber installiert)
Wie häufig ist das Problem? ( Immer unter Volllast? stündlich? Bei bestimmten Spielen oder Anwendungen?)


----------



## Britania (14. Februar 2018)

Das ist ein Problem was ich schon habe seit ich einen Pc besitze also fast 15 Jahre es hat auch nichts mit der Hardware zu tun da ja die anderen Programme Funktionieren. Daher spielen die verbauten Komponenten keine große rolle. 
Außerdem passiert das auch in meinen Freundeskreis denke daher das es jeder schon mal erlebt hat. 

Z.b. ich starte PUBG bin im Menü und Starte eine runde dan kommt der Lade Bildschirm und nichts mehr passiert sprich das spiel ist abgeschmiert lest sich aber nicht mehr schlissen und wenn ich das spiel über den Task Manager schlissen will kann ich zwar mit STRG+ALT+ENTF den Task Manager starten jedoch wird mir immer noch nur das bild von dem Ladebildschirm angezeigt. Im Hintergrund ist zwar der Task Manager offen doch kann ich ihn durch den Ladebildschirm nicht sehen und daher auch nicht zum schlissen des Programmes verwenden.  Daher bleibt mir leider nur die Wahl das ich den Rechner Neustarte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (14. Februar 2018)

Trotzdem ist bei den meisten Leuten hier die Glaskugel in ihrer Funktion als solche doch recht eingeschränkt.
Etwas mehr Daten wie "15 Jahre alte Hardware" oder "Freundeskreis kennt auch das Problem" wären sehr hilfreich, da besagte Glaskugeln etwas mehr input benötigen.
Bei so alter Hardware und neuen Spielen können etliche Probleme auftreten. 

Wenn ich zu einer Wahrsagerin nur Moin und Hunger sage wird sie mir auch nicht sagen können was Mutti zu Mittag macht.


----------



## Britania (15. Februar 2018)

Ok ohne es böse zu meinen lies doch bitte den ersten Satz nochmal glaubst du wirklich ich hab 15 Jahre lang den selben Rechner und kann auch noch PUBG damit spielen XD. Die Bedeutung des Satzes ist das es das Problem bei jeden meiner Rechner gab und das meine freunde und bekannten das selbe Problem haben. Zitat [Das ist ein Problem was ich schon habe seit ich einen Pc besitze also fast 15 Jahre] Dachte das wäre klar raus zu lesen da es das einzige ist was sinn macht aber da hab ich mich wohl geirrt. 


Da mein erster versuch es zu erklären offensichtlich an der Deutung des ersten Satzes gescheitert ist hier ein neuer versuch. 

Ich habe dieses Problem seit ich eine Pc besitze und das hier ist mein 5 Rechner außerdem haben freunde das selbe Problem und auch viele Online Bekanntschaften haben es aus anderen Ländern. Daher spielt die Hardware keine rolle aber da du da ja so drauf bestehst sag ich dir gerne was ich verbaut habe. 

MSi Z97 Gaming 5 
Gigabyte 1080
I7 4790K
16gb Ram
SSD Samsung 

So also dan versuch ich nochmal zu erklären was genau passiert. Ich spiele ein Game und dann stürzt das Game ab das bild ist eingefroren. Dennoch kann ich hinaus Taben und z.b. den Taskmanager Aktivieren oder andere Programme die auf der Task leiste sind starten. Jedoch überlagert das eingefrorene bild vom spiel alle anderen Programme da ich sie nicht mehr sehen kann kann ich leider auch nicht bedienen. Mir ist es einmal gelungen den Taskmanager auf einen Zweit Monitor zu ziehen den ich eine zeit lang hatte und konnte so das spiel beenden.  

Hoffe das du diese Erklärung besser versteht und dann auch siehst das es kein Hardware Problem ist.

Was ich jetzt wissen will gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit das Programm zu schlissen außer ALT+F4 oder den Taskmanager oder bleibt nur die Option des PC Neustarts.


----------



## Daniel87 (15. Februar 2018)

AHHH, ok. Jetzt kann ich mich schon mehr reinversetzen. Dachte beim Einfrieren geht garnichts mehr. Aber ja, so ein Problem ist auch mir vertraut, ist schon ne Weile her. Da muss ich erstmal meine grauen Zellen durchforsten. 

Falls du nur 2 Ram Riegel hast, versuch mal, mit nur einem zu spielen. Ich kenn das von defekten Ramriegeln, hatte es aber auch schon, dass der Steckplatz vom Riegel einen weg hatte. Also einen Riegel auf einen anderen Slot ausprobieren, falls noch einer frei ist.
Wäre zumindest ein Ansatz. Würde jedenfalls ins Schema passen, da meiner Erfahrung nach sich die Ramriegel am schnellsten verabschieden. Ist natürlich Qualitätsabhängig, im Bezug zu allen Komponenten.

Edit: Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist PUBG auch speicherlastig, sodass der Effekt schnell auftritt 
Also ich würde trotzdem auf Hardware tippen, da du die Treiber bestimmt schon ausgeschlossen hast. Und zu deiner Letzen Frage, mit bisschen Glück, falls du noch ein Fenster im Hintergrund auf hast, dann kann Alt+Tab hämmern helfen .  Aber löst ja trotzdem nicht die Ursache


----------

